# Help - Health Concerns -----



## 21286 (May 7, 2005)

I feel totally wiped out today! I was in tears all day yesterday after my husband asked me for a divorce.This morning I woke up and I had some phlegm. I coughed it up and there was a speck of blood in my phlegm. Has anybody else out there had this before? Of course I'm freaking out right now!!!!


----------



## 14988 (Aug 10, 2005)

I have not, but so sorry to hear about your day. I hope it was not a big surprise. I do get blood in my phlegm when brushing my teeth, but that's just because I don't floss. I'm sorry to hear of your tough times, you are one of the more understanding people I've seen on here & it stinks to hear things not going well. I hope you have a support group of friends where you are, if not, we are here!


----------



## 18739 (Jul 22, 2005)

Have you ever had blood in your phelgm before? You don't have a hacking cough or anything do you ?You should monitor yourself. If you notice it again you might want to see a doctor.


----------



## 14780 (Jul 19, 2005)

I cried my throat raw one time and coughed up blood. The phelgm could be left overs from crying so much. Terrible news though. We're here for you though chica!


----------



## Wmtand (Jan 29, 2003)

Bummer, did you see it coming or was it a surprise. How long have you been married ? Maybe this is something that can be worked out ? If not, please get the support you need, ending a marriage is much like dealing with a death of a loved one. You need time to grieve and there is never any shame in asking for help. Keep us posted if there is anything we can do.


----------



## 21918 (May 16, 2005)

Chris-- So sorry to hear of your troubles at this time. I hope you can talk things through with your husband and if not him, a goodfriend or counselor. I think everyone has had a small speck of blood that they have coughed out. Be aware that sputum is the thick secretions that come from deep in the lungs. It is not the sinus mucus that flows down into your throat and can be spit out. The questions would be, how much was there? What color of red was the blood? Do you have any chronic cough? Have you coughed up blood before? Any other symptoms?Of course if you have a lot of bleeding from anywhere, you should see a doctor.


----------



## 21286 (May 7, 2005)

The blood was just a little and it was darker. The phlegm I know is from my lungs clearing themselves out. This freaks me out.


----------



## 14416 (Jun 21, 2005)

Stop smoking.. It's simple.You are going to continue to worsen if you don't stop smoking.You are already coughing up blood.This happened to my brother.... Fortunately he was able to quit smoking in time.... he is permanently damaged though. He'll live.Maybe this should be your wake up call.


----------

